# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  1С: Предприятие 7.7 - Платформа

## vovchicnn

Содержит все компоненты и режимы. Необходимое выбирается во время установки. Взлом не потребуется http://www.4shared.com/rar/2cmYxlTD/1CSetup77.html

*ТЕХНОЛОГИЧЕСКАЯ ПЛАТФОРМА 7.7 И КОНФИГУРАЦИИ ДЛЯ РОССИИ*

----------

440903 (21.12.2013), Alen79 (14.09.2017), Alexander22 (15.08.2016), Alexy1 (03.02.2015), Alpacino (02.05.2020), amdrem (17.03.2014), arturzinio (08.12.2019), borisng (12.01.2014), cima (22.10.2015), dimosh (12.01.2019), fedor_dostoevs (12.03.2015), freman77 (21.01.2014), Gleef (09.01.2015), Gyl-Erea (30.05.2019), huarez (26.05.2014), Ivanka55 (23.03.2021), kpvr (27.03.2015), lenastep (30.09.2020), max_mara (24.08.2013), MPolo (27.01.2017), mr.ruli (12.01.2015), Narvik (21.05.2019), Niksom (04.09.2013), Onlynutz (14.10.2019), petrova131 (26.08.2014), Rio2000 (22.01.2013), san4ez (02.02.2021), sk1967 (22.05.2020), tiryukhan (30.03.2020), TromSound (20.04.2021), vito (21.01.2013), yay_1406 (15.03.2021), Бухгалтер Юрик (01.10.2013), Лёхер (23.12.2014), хахатушка (03.03.2014), ЭКОЛОГ (06.08.2014)

----------


## Ткачев

А на нормальный обменник нельзя было положить ?

----------


## vovchicnn

> А на нормальный обменник нельзя было положить ?


А этот что, не работает? Please, опиши, как работает этот? Суть в том, что я его только сделал, у меня там полный доступ, а как для прочих не знаю. Если что, потом перекину куда-нибудь.

----------


## vovchicnn

Вот ещё одна ссылочка http://letitbit.net/download/36017.3...tup77.exe.html

----------

988104 (20.01.2013), Alex_58 (31.07.2012), amdrem (17.03.2014), amerlin (19.02.2013), CemLena (14.01.2013), DenPatrik (12.01.2015), Every (31.03.2013), Fatalkot (22.09.2012), gantimkir (09.10.2012), Gleef (09.01.2015), grishka (16.07.2014), Kayla (21.08.2012), kos13211 (29.08.2012), Morfius (13.11.2013), mr.omon (02.10.2012), MWalker (11.10.2012), NET2011 (14.10.2012), Niksom (04.09.2013), parom (05.01.2016), pavelgs (14.08.2012), Rio2000 (22.01.2013), semmrn (24.03.2013), Serj-163 (16.11.2012), tanaR (19.01.2014), tanya.vladis (14.01.2013), Ufmesi (11.02.2013), voffffka (25.09.2012), yvrh (10.01.2014), Минимакс (22.08.2015), ЭКОЛОГ (06.08.2014)

----------


## vitamina

*Универсальный инсталятор Unisetup - платформа 1С Предприятие 7.7.027* 
SQL 2000, SQL 2005, Сетевая и Локальная. Выбор компонентов: Бухгалтерский учет, Оперативный учет, Расчет, УРИБ, отключение медленного обновления сплеш-заставок, установка шрифта штрих кода, ввод организации и имя пользователя

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

*1C 7.7 Portable-версия (один файл, запускается с любого носителя. например флешки)*

скачать | зеркало | зеркало2

----------

agent73 (27.01.2013), aingeal (24.02.2015), akmonk1 (17.10.2012), Alvir (17.01.2013), amdrem (17.03.2014), Blohin (30.03.2014), bobororo (12.11.2014), chugada (15.09.2014), delphi1984 (07.06.2017), DenPatrik (12.01.2015), diman-avs (08.07.2014), fermanoid (21.01.2013), Filin_off (24.08.2018), free-woman (13.04.2017), frontlab (16.01.2013), ftw (16.03.2014), Geolia (27.10.2017), georryg (26.11.2012), Gleef (20.01.2019), grn86 (26.11.2012), gurev (21.10.2012), ilyasia (23.10.2012), JetBot (17.06.2013), kpvr (27.03.2015), kris2101 (03.03.2015), lidu (31.05.2013), marinkashi (18.02.2014), Mark2010 (20.03.2014), max_vel (03.01.2014), mis_ra (17.10.2014), morrom (10.12.2012), Mr. Vet (21.11.2019), mr.ruli (12.01.2015), MWalker (11.10.2012), Navarra (05.02.2013), Niksom (04.09.2013), nk2424 (03.01.2018), perst33 (20.09.2013), revis (24.02.2013), Rio2000 (22.01.2013), segabu (28.06.2017), semmrn (24.03.2013), Shuravi74 (27.07.2016), smisnek (08.10.2012), t-a-v (07.04.2013), tanaR (05.06.2017), toliktigr (02.11.2014), tvsdlds (24.03.2017), Ufmesi (11.02.2013), vladik2612 (25.10.2012), yvrh (03.03.2014), zva21822@soisz (19.11.2014), АннаП (08.11.2017), АЦЬ (17.08.2014), БУХ (15.03.2014), квас (26.03.2013), Лилия1976 (20.11.2013), Маруся18 (14.01.2016), Минимакс (22.08.2015), хахатушка (03.03.2014), ЭКОЛОГ (06.08.2014)

----------


## vas90

> А этот что, не работает? Please, опиши, как работает этот? Суть в том, что я его только сделал, у меня там полный доступ, а как для прочих не знаю. Если что, потом перекину куда-нибудь.


*vovchicnn*, а этот файлообменник предлагает сначала зарегистрироваться. А это не всем нравится. А точнее всем не нравится.

----------

Serj-163 (16.11.2012)

----------


## YURA73

А «лекарство» там отключается? А то мне нужно подобрать платформу 27 под легальный ключ на стандартную (не проф) монопольную Бухгалтерию. Дискеты из коробки уже не читаются, да и платформа там 24.

----------


## via_82

Нужна *оригинальная* установка платформы 1С Предприятие 7.7.027 для SQL.
Все компоненты (можно только оперативный учет) + УРБД.

----------


## Ditta61

Добрый день! Скачала только что платформу с универсальным установщиком - *Универсальный инсталятор Unisetup - платформа 1С Предприятие 7.7.027* , все прекрасно встало на мою Win7 x64, но запустить не могу, так как нет ни одной базы данных (ИБ). Вообще я хотела поставить 1С Торговлю-Склад 7.7, а здесь как я понимаю, только сама платформа Предприятие. Вроде бы рабочую версию нужной Тис нашла здесь - http://pirat.ca/viewtopic.php?t=18249, но она не ставится на Win 64, пишут что нужен другой установщик 1C_77_26_setup.exe. Помогите чайнику - во-первых, если само Предприятие уже установилось, как к нему поставить еще и ТиС (и какой версии нужно для того релиза, который у вас в Unisetup)? И где взять для этого всего информационные базы, чтоб запустилось? Хотела вообще такую *Конфигурацию 1С:7.7 ред.9.2 «Торговля + Склад».*  Возможно ли это и как это сделать?
Заранее респект всем за помощь? 
(Если что, совет установить сначала на второй комп с XP  и тому подобное нереализуем, комп у меня один).

----------


## vovchicnn

*"А как подключить сюда 1С Торговлю Склад и ИБ?"*
Платформа запускается? Ключик не просит? В платформе есть компонента "Оперативный учёт"?
Если на все вопросы "Да", тогда надо просто нормальный дистр ТиС, а можно и просто готовую ИБ/БД/DB (кому как нравится) подключить. Твою ссылку не проверял за ненадобностью. А вот здесь http://bpro.3dn.ru/ есть АБСОЛЮТНО всё свежее и рабочее.
Если что не понятно, пиши сюда: 1c-sos@rambler.ru , подскажу. 
P.S.: Win7/64 ore Win7/x86 - по барабану. А вот с кодовой страницей могут быть проблемы. Сразу говорю: установщик здесь не причём. А первоначально настроить ТиС ПРАВИЛЬНО могёмИ? Это надо делать сразу, при первом запуске, потом понадобится помощь таких, как я (программеров по 1с).

---------- Post added at 07:43 ---------- Previous post was at 07:33 ----------

*"А «лекарство» там отключается? А то мне нужно подобрать платформу 27 под легальный ключ на стандартную (не проф) монопольную Бухгалтерию. Дискеты из коробки уже не читаются, да и платформа там 24. "*
Там нет лекарства, там exe-шник просто не знает, что бывают ключи. Так что смело втыкай родной, и будет он у тебя порт занимать... А параметры при установке ты можешь выбрать любые, под твою лицензию. Кстати, при любой проверке проверяются КОНФИГУРАЦИИ, а не платформа. Не парся. Ставь и работай.

----------

Dopefishd8 (29.03.2014), Niksom (04.09.2013)

----------


## Ditta61

Vovchicnn, спасибо за ссылку, правда оттуда скачать не смогла из-за требований смс везде, нашла на другом форуме распакованную конфигурацию последнего релиза  7.70.974 от 23.10.2012 г. (2 папки DB и Demo DB) -  что с ними делать дальше? ТО есть как их соединить с платформой Предприятия (да, само оно встало без проблем) (Прога вообще нужна в учебных целях).  Насчет кодовой страницы - в сети нашла много советов про  кодовую страницу и порядок сортировки, если будут с этим проблемы, попробую воспользоваться ими.

----------


## vovchicnn

Ditta61, на любом файлообменнике хотят тебя "поставить" на платное обслуживание (через СМС и пр.). Просто надо выбирать "бесплатно", а при открытии следующего окна дождаться появление чего-то вроде: "Спасибо, не надо". Откроется прямая ссылка, но при скачивании придётся смотреть рекламу... Противно: Так если закачка пошла, закрой все вкладки! Закачка - отдельный процесс... Это отступление. К теме:
1. С кодовой страницей "много" советов испольовать нельзя! Верный только один. Тут вариантов нет. Советую дурь от дебилов и гоблинов не рассматривать.
2. "*ТО есть как их соединить с платформой* "...
Запускаем 1с, в окне выбора выбираем "Довавить", в следущем окне пишем желаемое имя (так будет ИБ названа в списке выбора), во второй строке указываем адрес ИБ. Для этого "жмём на кнопочку", в дереве находим адрес Иб. Уточняю: именно адрес ИБ, а не её составляющих, или каталога, где она "живёт". ВСЁ!!!
3. Если платформа "сетевая", при первом запуске запускать в монопольном режиме. Будут автоматически заполняться некоторые справочники и константы.
4. Именно при первом запуске сделать основные настройки! Потом - может быть поздно. ИБ работать будет, но работать с ней будет неудобно и непрактично...

----------

Ditta61 (08.04.2013), Niksom (04.09.2013)

----------


## Ditta61

Спасибо за совет, все-таки разобралась, как подключить ИБ, все работает, и основная и дема. Даже с кодовой страницей все прошло на ура (через стандартный совет поставить текущую системную установку). Так что большой респект вам за помощь.

----------


## Алёна 2013

Здравствуйте! Подскажите пожалуйста!!! Мне нужно перенести 1С версия 7.7 Предприятие и УСН со старого компа на новый. Платформы самой у меня нет, я так понимаю можно поставить платформу, а конфигурации сохранить и туда загрузитьИ? Как правильно это сделать? Скачала ваш файл, выложенный в начале темы

----------


## kaccema

эвриуан хэлп ми!
Возможно, что подобная проблема обсуждалася уже. Кучу сорри, нет времени прошерстить форум.
Решил вспомнить молодость, установить семерку и поюзать ее с упоением. Но приключилась такая вот бяка. При инсталляции вместо кириллических надписей (а я так подозреваю, что только они там и присутствуют) видел только знаки вопросика во множестве. Читал вопросы и надписи на кнопках чисто интуитивно, по памяти. При этом сопоставляя количество вопросиков между пробелами числу букв всплывших в памяти слов.
Я подозреваю сильно, что это связано с тем, что я нахожусь не на евразийском континенте. 
В итоге моя любимая 1с встала, но, как говорится у классика, со своей особенной статью. в меню старт любимый логотип с крякозябрами. подключаюсь к чистой базе, пишет какую-то ошибку, из которой я понимаю только кнопку со словом ОК. В конфигуратор зайти дает. Но там тоже все крякозяберное.
Ставил с релиза 27 безтаблетошного.
как мне установить хотя бы с англицким?
Спасибо!
если уже обсуждалось, ткните в ссылку. еще раз кучу сэнкью соу мач.

---------- Post added at 09:05 ---------- Previous post was at 09:02 ----------

сорри, релиз-то как раз полеченный.
система виндовс экспи, что-то кидать туда в виде шрифтов и прочего не могу

---------- Post added at 09:20 ---------- Previous post was at 09:05 ----------

как-то все сумбурно вывалил( чистая база - своя пустая база
и платформа нужна лишь только для создания своей базы. никаких типовых и сторонних кофигураций

----------


## alexandr_ll

Подозреваю, что в Windows в разделе Язык и стандарты установлен не Русский язык

----------


## kaccema

да, все именно так. и поменять не могу. комп рабочий, т.е. на работе.

---------- Post added at 14:47 ---------- Previous post was at 14:45 ----------

поэтому ни шрифтов покидать, ни поменять каких-либо настроек. поругают

----------


## kaccema

втихаря поменял в контрол панел язык и стандарт на русский. подскажите, какой(ие) шрифт использует семерка.
спасибо

----------


## alexandr_ll

Вообще-то любые шрифты с кириллицей. 
По умолчанию: 
для форм  - MS Sans Serif
Для документов - Arial
Для мрдулей - Courier

----------


## kaccema

спасибо
меня интересует язык при установке, когда крякозябры выходят, и язык используемый в меню. конфа будет своя и писаться на английском

----------


## icemurm

Платформа 7.70.027 Portable
http://rusfolder.com/42550561

----------

gfulk (21.07.2016), iLucky (16.06.2016), Irinok (18.01.2015), kadgar (01.09.2015), kpvr (27.03.2015), LasVegas2 (25.04.2016), mahao (31.05.2015), nartrof (04.01.2015), qazzz (22.11.2016), rda67 (05.06.2016), Steiner (03.06.2016), Tacker (28.03.2015), titoti (24.03.2015), Анна123456 (24.12.2022), тэсса (07.08.2017)

----------


## frost.

залить файлик ещё не сможете?

----------


## Ukei

> залить файлик ещё не сможете?


 - Смотрите первое сообщение темы.

----------

frost. (06.05.2016)

----------


## anfou

Первое сообщение темы - вирус.

----------


## Ukei

> Первое сообщение темы - вирус.


 - В 1-м сообщении темы 2 взломанных платформы, Ваш антивирус не хочет чтобы Вы пользовались пиратским ПО.

----------


## py3uk

Ребята, приветствую! А где можно нарыть 1с 7.5 бухгалтерию?

----------


## 0073

Доброго дня.
Нужен оригинальный установщик 1С 7.7 (сетевая, проф)
Покупалась 11 лет назад. Имеется только коробка с мануалами, "мертвые дискеты" и алладин в LPT порт.
Конфигурация у меня есть, нужен правильный установщик, с возможностью получения официальных обновлений.
Спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

> Доброго дня.
> Нужен оригинальный установщик 1С 7.7 (сетевая, проф)
> Покупалась 11 лет назад. Имеется только коробка с мануалами, "мертвые дискеты" и алладин в LPT порт.
> Конфигурация у меня есть, нужен правильный установщик, с возможностью получения официальных обновлений.
> Спасибо!


 - Платформа лежит в 1-м сообщении темы, получение обновлений от "правильности" не зависит.

----------

0073 (28.07.2017)

----------


## vovchicnn

> Доброго дня.
> Нужен оригинальный установщик 1С 7.7 (сетевая, проф)
> Покупалась 11 лет назад. Имеется только коробка с мануалами, "мертвые дискеты" и алладин в LPT порт.
> Конфигурация у меня есть, нужен правильный установщик, с возможностью получения официальных обновлений.
> Спасибо!


Платформа 7.7 давно не поддерживается фирмой 1С. Последняя - 7.70.027, других не будет! Все конфигурации поддерживаются именно для неё. Откуда Вы её установите - без разницы, лишь бы установленные компоненты совпадали с "коробкой". Да и ключ LPT... Забудьте! Мне когда-то официальный представитель тут же его крякнул: по сети его найти и подключить... Пусть он у Вас просто в ящике валяется, на случай проверки. По обновлениям: В коробке у Вас куча книг и жёлтая регистрационная карта. На всех наклейки с номером. Так вот, звоните в техподдержку  1С или любому официальному дилеру, оформляете подписку на диск ИТС (информационно - технологическое сопровождение). Главное, чтобы у Вас документ об этом был. Всё! Обновления берите, где Вам удобно (диск долго ждать), естественно, только для конфигураций, которые купили когда-то. Пользуйтесь на здоровье!

----------

0073 (28.07.2017)

----------


## letvipdep

технологическая платформа 1cv77.027 portable

----------

aedqw34231234 (21.01.2021), chet666 (31.10.2017), dieselzhlob (06.07.2022), fenixx (09.02.2019)

----------


## mecoly

> технологическая платформа 1cv77.027 portable


А Какой пароль у архива?

----------

atol_zlat (08.02.2022)

----------


## Ukei

> А Какой пароль у архива?


 - В 1-м сообщении темы все то же самое без пароля.

----------

mecoly (15.11.2017)

----------


## mecoly

> - В 1-м сообщении темы все то же самое без пароля.


Большое спасибо

Вот тут все нормально качается и без паролей  1С:Предприятие 7.7. КОНФИГУРАЦИИ для России - ТОЛЬКО ССЫЛКИ!

----------

